# Hypnosis Therapy??



## Indianbullet (Jan 18, 2003)

I'm curious if anyone has used Hypnosis Therapy to aid in their archery shooting? 
I know it has worked for people in Golf and many other sports.
Be nice to hear from anyone that has benefited from in in archery.


----------



## tazhunter0 (Jun 21, 2006)

Indianbullet said:


> I'm curious if anyone has used Hypnosis Therapy to aid in their archery shooting?
> I know it has worked for people in Golf and many other sports.
> Be nice to hear from anyone that has benefited from in in archery.


I have two CD's that I bought just for that reason. I couldn't tell you for sure if it was them that helped me shoot or the deep relexed sleep they put me in. I keep them around and listen to them 2-3 times a week during indoor season.

Chris


----------

